# sense clock...That flips?



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm looking for an actual sense clock, That actually does the flip widget. Anyone know of any either on the market or not? Must appreciated.


----------



## cantIntoCode (Mar 25, 2012)

Fancy Widget?


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

None of the widgets available actually do the flip animation. Sense UI and MIUI have the only 2 flip clocks that actually flip.


----------

